# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] How do I turn off [Group] mode?

## tothemax

I'm stuck in Excel - I somehow entered a [Group] mode that blocks most
functions.  Can't find anything in Help on this topic.  [Group] appears on
the blue barat the top of the Excel window after the filename.  I found I
could enter [Shared] mode and turn that on and off but have not found the key
to turning off the [Group] mode.

----------


## Gord Dibben

First.......make note of which sheet tabs are white-colored.

These are the grouped sheets.

You can select one of them or right-click on one and "ungroup" and they will
ungroup.

Note:  while you have been in group mode, what has been done to the active
sheet in the group has been done to all.

Check your data on each sheet carefully.


Gord Dibben Excel MVP

On Wed, 16 Mar 2005 22:03:03 -0800, "tothemax"
<tothemax@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:

>I'm stuck in Excel - I somehow entered a [Group] mode that blocks most
>functions.  Can't find anything in Help on this topic.  [Group] appears on
>the blue barat the top of the Excel window after the filename.  I found I
>could enter [Shared] mode and turn that on and off but have not found the key
>to turning off the [Group] mode.

----------


## tothemax

Sheesh... how simple!  But completely undocumented in Help.  At least
searching on Group or [Group] didn't get me to the solution.  A thousand
thanks for your post.

tothemax

"Gord Dibben" wrote:

> First.......make note of which sheet tabs are white-colored.
>
> These are the grouped sheets.
>
> You can select one of them or right-click on one and "ungroup" and they will
> ungroup.
>
> Note:  while you have been in group mode, what has been done to the active
> sheet in the group has been done to all.
>
> Check your data on each sheet carefully.
>
>
> Gord Dibben Excel MVP
>
> On Wed, 16 Mar 2005 22:03:03 -0800, "tothemax"
> <tothemax@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:
>
> >I'm stuck in Excel - I somehow entered a [Group] mode that blocks most
> >functions.  Can't find anything in Help on this topic.  [Group] appears on
> >the blue barat the top of the Excel window after the filename.  I found I
> >could enter [Shared] mode and turn that on and off but have not found the key
> >to turning off the [Group] mode.
>
>

----------


## Gord Dibben

Help>Answer Wizard "group" returns a whack of possibles.

"Select Sheet" explains the grouping of sheets.


Gord

On Wed, 16 Mar 2005 22:29:02 -0800, "tothemax"
<tothemax@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:

>Sheesh... how simple!  But completely undocumented in Help.  At least
>searching on Group or [Group] didn't get me to the solution.  A thousand
>thanks for your post.
>
>tothemax
>
>"Gord Dibben" wrote:
>
>> First.......make note of which sheet tabs are white-colored.
>>
>> These are the grouped sheets.
>>
>> You can select one of them or right-click on one and "ungroup" and they will
>> ungroup.
>>
>> Note:  while you have been in group mode, what has been done to the active
>> sheet in the group has been done to all.
>>
>> Check your data on each sheet carefully.
>>
>>
>> Gord Dibben Excel MVP
>>
>> On Wed, 16 Mar 2005 22:03:03 -0800, "tothemax"
>> <tothemax@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:
>>
>> >I'm stuck in Excel - I somehow entered a [Group] mode that blocks most
>> >functions.  Can't find anything in Help on this topic.  [Group] appears on
>> >the blue barat the top of the Excel window after the filename.  I found I
>> >could enter [Shared] mode and turn that on and off but have not found the key
>> >to turning off the [Group] mode.
>>
>>

----------

